# VIP 211 - after CheckSwitch what?



## WanFittit (May 11, 2006)

Just had the upgrade to two 211's and want to be sure that things are optimal.
Check switch confirms getting 4 signals - but my question is - do I need to fuss with the Transponder/ Satellites settings till I get the strongest signal, or does the system do that automatically?

Apologies if this basic question has been covered before, but I've not found the answer after a good root around. 

Thanks


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

WanFittit said:


> Just had the upgrade to two 211's and want to be sure that things are optimal.
> Check switch confirms getting 4 signals - but my question is - do I need to fuss with the Transponder/ Satellites settings till I get the strongest signal, or does the system do that automatically?
> 
> Apologies if this basic question has been covered before, but I've not found the answer after a good root around.
> ...


No, just get the strongest signal you can on Point Dish (may be a compromise on the strength of the 129/119/110 satellites). Each transponder will then be all it can be. There are no individual adjustments for those.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Mikey said:


> No, just get the strongest signal you can on Point Dish (may be a compromise on the strength of the 129/119/110 satellites). Each transponder will then be all it can be. There are no individual adjustments for those.


I've been wondering this myself. So are you saying that when you check each SAT (110, 119, 61.5), toggle thru the transponders and when you get to the one that gives the highest signal, leave it there & then go to the next SAT, do the same thing, etc. Then click "Done" & the receiver will retain those transponder settings?

Ken


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

khearrean said:


> I've been wondering this myself. So are you saying that when you check each SAT (110, 119, 61.5), toggle thru the transponders and when you get to the one that gives the highest signal, leave it there & then go to the next SAT, do the same thing, etc. Then click "Done" & the receiver will retain those transponder settings?
> 
> Ken


No, the transponder signal isn't set in the receiver, it's measured. It can vary with atmospheric conditions. And, I suppose that Dish could change the power to the transponder, and that would change the measurement.

Most people use "Point Dish" and transponder 11 on each satellite to peak the dish alignment.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Check switch is the process that your receiver runs to take an inventory of the satellite signal it is receiving.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

WanFittit said:


> do I need to fuss with the Transponder/ Satellites settings till I get the strongest signal, or does the system do that automatically?


You've got it a little backwards. In normal operation you don't get to select the transponder, the receiver automatically goes to the TP that carries the channel you want to see. When aiming, you pick a transponder, perhaps 11 as suggested, then you fuss with the dish until you have the highest signal you can get. That should leave you peaked for all TPs from that sat. Since any multi-sat dish is a compromise, get the most you can from the weakest sat, 129. 110 and 119 have plenty of margin to sacrifice a few points to let you have the best aim you can for 129.


----------

